#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

## bajwa75

Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.



Simulation and Validation
Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.

Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.

Component models underpinned by empirical data from extensive research into fluid flow characteristics by DS Miller.

Download Links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## azeezy

Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018
Windows | ~380MB
Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.


Simulation and Validation
Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.

Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.

Component models underpinned by empirical data from extensive research into fluid flow characteristics by DS Miller.

Build in your own logic and rules

Data Management
A data management facility built on an industrial strength, multi-user relational database, giving you amazing flexibility in how you represent your models, data and results and the potential to integrate them into your whole design process in the future if desired.

An audit trail facility directly relating results to input data, enabling you to keep track of changes in networks and data items, thereby ensuring quality.

Customisation and Collaboration Tools
Customisable catalogues of components and data with which you can organise your models and data to suit the way your company works, gain directly applicable design content from your suppliers and enable your design teams to perform what-if simulations safely.

Composite components which enable you to hide a complex group of components beneath a single composite with its own symbol and datasheet, making it easy for others to utilise your models.

Variable parameters providing a convenient way to relate different component data items such that a single data change can update multiple components.

Access to our own development tools enabling you to create your own specialised component models that are fully integrated inside Flowmaster.

Integration
With our network of strategic CAE industry partnerships, you will benefit from the ability to communicate simulation data between Flowmaster and your existing CFD tools, allowing you to test the suitability of your designs at concept stage leading to more informed use of prototyping.

Flowmaster provides the flexibility for you to integrate with your existing design and manufacturing systems, enabling multiple departments to work efficiently together at the early stages of a project, minimising the impact of design changes and reducing lead times.

Advanced installation options will give you the potential to integrate with enterprise PLM databases, enabling the continuous flow of information through your entire product development lifecycle.

Graphical User Interface
Flowmasters intuitive left to right workflow GUI enables you to increase your productivity with easy to use approaches to building models and inputting data.

Circuits, Sub-systems and Layers are graphical tools that give you methods of manipulating and controlling large or complex systems with great efficiency.

The ability to add background images to your models enabling you to convey the meaning of your models with greater clarity.

Continuity
Minimise the disruption of your simulation projects and make full use of your legacy data when you upgrade to new versions of Flowmaster through a 100% upwardly compatible system.

By allowing you to take full control of the component data and design parameters available to the team members on a project, you can ensure a continual level of quality across the development process and your organisation.

With Flowmaster as your Strategic Partner, you have invested in the industry leading technology and can rely on our continual support and development to meet your future expectations.

More Links on rapidshare and password!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass: RapidLibrary.Org


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass: RapidLibrary.Org

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## Kamel

Thank You

----------


## CEO76

Thank You

----------


## almega

Thank You

----------


## armin35

Thank You

----------


## polaris44

Thank You

----------


## thaihy

Thank You

----------


## asimumer

Thank You

----------


## sauro

Thank You

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## ibidabo

Thank You

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## chemia

Thank You

----------


## smahesh070

Thank you

----------


## arun

Thank You

----------


## mskhadke

Thank You

----------


## subramanian.R

> Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018
> Windows | ~380MB
> Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.
> 
> 
> Simulation and Validation
> Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.
> 
> Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.
> ...



thank u

----------


## VIAJANTE_SANTOS

Thank You

----------


## davidonio

Thank you

----------


## salman20

Thank You

----------


## pramudiyanto

Thank You

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## raza hussaini

Thank You

----------


## iwp_sb

Thank You

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## bhonka70s

Thank You

----------


## sunny2518

Thank You

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## locke

Thank You

----------


## andy70

Thank You

----------


## davidonio

Please, the license expired on November 2006

----------


## kliups13

Thank You

----------


## abdeldayem

Thank You

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## ait

Thank You

----------


## gad480

Thank You

----------


## rirala

thanks

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## rirala

Thank You

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## fernandovz

thanks you

----------


## vijayakumar

Thanku

----------


## jeap

Thank you

----------


## mskhadke

License file is not working. Please upload working *****.

----------


## pstriolo

Thank you

----------


## dhnsekaran

thank you

----------


## VT-engineer

Thank you

----------


## jeap

Current license is not working....any help???...message shown: "nos such a feature exists" during logon

----------


## piyapan

Thank You

----------


## thai02h5

thanks

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## Jung

Thank You Sir

----------


## VT-engineer

hi,
the flowmaster software doesn't work according the given instructions and the license is also expired in 2006. Can anybody upload a running version.
In addition, I don`t understand why people upload software which will not work properly.

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thx.

----------


## yalcin19

thank you

----------


## harunhiri

thank you

----------


## sayed1234

thank you

----------


## widodo_hs

Thank

----------


## alex2002

Thanks

----------


## P.Mahesh

thankyou

----------


## djurcich

grax

----------


## siraitjohan

Thank you brother

----------


## Processor

Thanks

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## rahul

thank you

----------


## mustafaChemEng

Thank you

----------


## daru

Thank you

----------


## dharran

Thank You

----------


## lumo

'thank you'

----------


## trifilo

Thank You

----------


## nemesis

Thank You

----------


## Shahin71

Thank You

----------


## humbertito

thanks

----------


## narendrabj

Thanks

----------


## mhashmi

thnx

----------


## gepeto

thanks

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## gxlly

Thank You

----------


## ri4nsy4h

thanks buddy

----------


## JuanCat

thank you

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thanks

----------


## Muthuraman

thank u

----------


## RAAbro

Thank you

----------


## vin605

Thank ou

----------


## muhammad usman

Thank You

----------


## stingy39

thank you

----------


## Raj indo

Thank you

----------


## www2000ir

Thank You

----------


## humbertito

Please, somebody can tell me who I can un***** this soft.


Thanks :Big Grin: See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## zlith

thank you

----------


## shailesh284

Thank You

----------


## widodo_hs

thanks

----------


## baiju79

thank you

----------


## kritchemical

thankyou'

----------


## wazobia

thank you

----------


## ziauddin

Thank you

----------


## themonk_110

thank you

----------


## GGUNAZ

thank

----------


## noke2519

Thank you

----------


## kp2008

That is so hard to install it,

----------


## hakimpapaji

xxxxx xxxx

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## Puneet

tHNX yOU bUDDY

----------


## superchrist18

thanx

----------


## djgoran

Thanks

----------


## sesshoumaro

thanx

----------


## cup_han

thks

----------


## sabhay2

thank you

----------


## martinjosemc

this program is very useful fo me,
thank you

----------


## omkarkadam2007

thank u very much, thank u very much for sharing all information.

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## k78

thank you

----------


## hider

thank you

----------


## larofa79

Thank You

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank You

----------


## silvio

tank you

----------


## R_RAZI

Thank You

----------


## dineshinbox

Thank You

----------


## xerco

Thank You

----------


## wessim

thank you

----------


## johnzrw

Thank you

----------


## chinoactivo

thank you

----------


## cemasgallos

Thank You

----------


## rikinpatel6

thank you

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you very much

----------


## btsine2000

Thanks

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## Sai

thank

----------


## sa12345

Thanks

----------


## willy000

thanks

----------


## asabuk

thanks

----------


## nasi uduk

thanks

----------


## rds

thanks

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Gracias, thank you.

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thanks

----------


## sphere2004

thanks

----------


## palanaruva

thanks

----------


## sirluu

thank

----------


## eng

thanky ou

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## abhilashpkurian

> Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018
> Windows | ~380MB
> Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.
> 
> 
> Simulation and Validation
> Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.
> 
> Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.
> ...




thanks

----------


## aisnop

Tank you

----------


## laminars

Thank You

----------


## siva_hps

> Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018
> Windows | ~380MB
> Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.
> 
> 
> Simulation and Validation
> Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.
> 
> Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.
> ...



nice to see

----------


## febro

Thanks it'll be very helpful

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## palanaruva

thanks

----------


## jrri16

thanks

----------


## miki2

Thank You

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you sir

----------


## ricky_fn

thank yoyu

----------


## RAJUCHO

Thanks

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## Akhtar77

thanks

----------


## backspace

Thanks

----------


## heman_t

fuku

----------


## heman_t

hi there :Cool:

----------


## bbbanquil

thanks

----------


## avs

thanks...

----------


## aslam

thanks

----------


## xmalkolm

Thanks

----------


## nanarm

thanks

----------


## rahul negi

> Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018
> Windows | ~380MB
> Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.
> 
> 
> Simulation and Validation
> Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.
> 
> Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.
> ...



thank u

----------


## geolee

thank you

----------


## x001

Merci

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## joerieg

thanks

----------


## vhkulkarni

Thank you

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## gl1438

thanks

----------


## sadane

Thank you VM

----------


## sadane

Thank you VM

----------


## SammyRod

thank you very much.

----------


## Muhammad Moavia

exellent effort

----------


## noor

thnks

----------


## Vasco

Gracias

Desde La Plata, Argentina.

----------


## adam_11

thanks

----------


## MarkQ

Thank you

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## antivirus30

Tahnk you

----------


## sandeep

thanx

----------


## Tamaiti

hi me 
thanks

----------


## darwin_yongko

Thank you

----------


## sunney445

Thank You

----------


## Gerardo

please i need it, thanks a lot

----------


## Escila

zanks

----------


## Poo1009

Thanks guy!

----------


## chatree

thank you

----------


## coconut123

Thank You！！！

----------


## shriashwin

thanks..........

----------


## shidao

thank you !!

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## alexcook

thanks

----------


## ksj802003

> Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018
> Windows | ~380MB
> Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.
> 
> 
> Simulation and Validation
> Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.
> 
> Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.
> ...



hi friend

i downloaded flowmaster
i followed the install instruction given in set up.
i sucessfully installed MSQ server and Flowmaster.
I also attached flowmaster data in sql server mgmt studio
But.............

In last step when i open flowmaster.server...i configured server but i 'm not able to select licence type and therefore "OK' tab couldn't enabled...

please help me.....

----------


## aslam

thanks

----------


## jignesh142

When i start the programme it says that license is not found.
I followed all the instructions given in the install file but still the problem is there.
Please help.

----------


## ksj802003

> Flowmaster is the leading 1D thermo fluid flow software package, designed for the engineers desktop PC. It helps engineers to design complex fluid systems and understand how mechanical events, such as valves shutting quickly and pump trip, affect the fluid dynamics of the whole system. Engineers using Flowmaster, can determine the pressure, flow rate and temperature at any point around their fluid system and for any type of system architecture open loop, closed loop, branched. Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of seconds, enabling multiple 'what if scenarios' to be investigated quickly and efficiently. Flowmaster is an industry leading fluid flow solution. Its advanced virtual modelling system enables you to carry out complex simulations throughout your development process, enhancing your design decisions and ensuring sustainable return on investment.
> 
> Simulation and Validation
> Steady state and transient simulations to calculate pressure, flow rate temperature and heat flow at any point around your liquid or gas system and for any type of system architecture; open loop, closed loop, branched etc.
> 
> Large complex fluid systems can be analysed in a matter of minutes, enabling multiple what if scenarios to be investigated quickly and efficiently.
> 
> Component models underpinned by empirical data from extensive research into fluid flow characteristics by DS Miller.
> 
> ...



hi friend

could you help me to sort out flowmaster installtion problem?

i followed the step of installtion

in last step when i open flowmaster.server , i browse squl server but couldn't find the licence...And "OK" button is not appearing..

please help me

----------


## lawrencelaw

Hi,

Has anyone successfully installed this software? I face the same problem shared by other users....would appreciate any hint what went wrong.

thanks
Lawrence

----------


## asozhyan

Dears 
I got the same problem. The reason is due to license type.
It is node-locked. I added its service to flexlm but it couldn't be started up because it isn't server type.
I also added license path to environmental variables LM_LICENSE_FILE and FLOWS_LICENSE_FILE but it didn't work too.
you can check the following post to maybe get solution some days.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lawrencelaw

Thanks for feedback...guess will keep this aside for now. Great Site and happy to be on it.

----------


## ksj802003

hi friends

did anybody find how  to make flowmaster working

----------


## lawrencelaw

Hi,

Some small progress to update. I managed to install from another source following the same instructions. This time, the "license" list appears. But i am still unable to connect to my server although i can select it from the list. The message unable to connect appears.

Any advice to over come this or I am still back to square one actually.

Thanks
Lawrence

----------


## ksj802003

hi friend,

atleast u are one step ahead.

can you send a snapshot ,where u got a problem/
In my case i easily connect a server only found that liscence list is not appearing.

----------


## ksj802003

hi friend,



atleast u are one step ahead.

can you send a snapshot ,where u got a problem/
In my case i easily connect a server only found that liscence list is not appearing.See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## lawrencelaw

I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-

1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
2. SQL Service browser

and it is smooth sailing after that.

I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his email to upload, i have no experience in uploading.

----------


## ksj802003

> I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-
> 
> 1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
> 2. SQL Service browser
> 
> and it is smooth sailing after that.
> 
> I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his email to upload, i have no experience in uploading.



hi friend 

could you send me the dat file.

my email id is" ksj80@rediffmail.com"

i appreciate if you also send me the installation procedure.

 Because in my case when i try to open flowmaster server , it gives me first error " logon not exit". after that when logon window appears where there is not any license list and "OK" button also disabled.

i hope you will help me 

thx

----------


## ksj802003

> I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-
> 
> 1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
> 2. SQL Service browser
> 
> and it is smooth s'ailing after that.
> 
> I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his e'mail to upload, i have no experience in uploading.



'

hi friend,
somehow i succeed to open flowmaster log on window without any error message.
In license tabe license list is also appearing, and i connected SQL server also.


but when i press 'OK' button it gives me error message like'CHECKOUT FAILED FOR FLOWMASTER V7'

HOW TO COPE THIS?

----------


## lawrencelaw

hi,

I have sent the files i think made the difference.....i have poor understanding of the software workings. I stumbled in the dark to solve the SQL issues too....by sheer chance and determination. So I am unsure why is the cause of the problem you face. Try the dat file and follow the instructions.....all the best. By way i did choose to authenticate mode to be both windows and SQL, an option you can decide in the Server Management (do not know whether this helped, my opinion unlikely)

Lawrence

----------


## l_festo

something new??
i'm going crazy with the program!!
hlp pls

----------


## sadane

Hi

Sorry no result

Bye

----------


## thawdar

Hi All,

Can not find unser guide or tutorial in anywhere. Please upload to share.

----------


## gundwane

Good morning,

I am looking for Flowmaster7 manuals as to learn how to use the software. I am even prepared to buy the books but cannot find them.
I saw links above but they do not function.
If anybody had an idea it would greatly help me,

Thank you

----------


## ajmlahaider

I am facing problem in attaching database files in SQ server, not attached,

Is there any LOGIN and PASSWORD for SQL server authentication. or 
I did windows authentication but on database files are not attached and below message is shown.
TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio Express
------------------------------

Failed to retrieve data for this request. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Express.SmoEnum)

For help, click: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Express.ConnectionInfo)

------------------------------

The server principal "AjmalHaider-PC\Ajmal Haider" is not able to access the database "model" under the current security context. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 916)

For help, click: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------


Can you please help me to sort out the issue

----------


## basurcekirge

I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-

1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
2. SQL Service browser

and it is smooth sailing after that.

I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his email to upload, i have no experience in uploading.


Can you send me the .dat file 
basurcekirge@yahoo.com

I tried to install software to my Win7 x64 computer.I follow all the steps without any problem but at the end it says "checkout failed for flowmasterv7"
Then tried to install to my xp mode but it is same. I need this software alot please can you help me.

By the way
Failed to retrieve data for this request. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Express.SmoEnum)
Means you do not have write access on the folder. Try to run the any sql software in administrator. Just right-click and click run as administrator.

----------


## vodich123

Thank you

----------


## thawdar

Please let me know successful installation procedure for Flowmaster 7.5 on Windows 7. Can install, but once program open, fail to start with error message.

See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## hashib

_I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-

1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
2. SQL Service browser

and it is smooth sailing after that.

I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his email to upload, i have no experience in uploading._

Can you please send me the file in the following mail?
hashib.farooq@gmail.com
It will help a lot

----------


## funlover

Can you please send me the dat file and installation instruction. I can't get the license table ? jha@hotmail.ca

----------


## josefreitas

WHERE IS MY ERROR? WHO CAN HELP THE INSTALATION?

I install the Flowmaster 7 in win 7  acording the procedure:

Flowmaster installation

REQUIREMENTS: MS .NET Framework 2.0, SQL Server Management Studio 2005 Express or higher, SQL Server 2005 Express or higher 

(i install on the begining all these files in auto mode)

1) Flowmaster
   a) In the SQL Server 2005 install, accept defaults unless you have a good reason not to, or you already have an SQL server.
2) When installing Flowmaster, make a note of where it installs the default database (usually c:\FlowmasterV7\Data)

It install on C:\FlowmasterV7\Data


3) After installation, copy Flowmaster.ShareUtility.dll to install directory, overwriting existing file.

OK


4) Copy license.dat to c:\flexlm\

OK

5) Open SQL Server Management Studio, connect to your server (usually localhost\sqlexpress)

SERVER NAME : JFREITAS\sqlexpress

6) Attach the Flowmaster database (Right-click Databases, click Attach)


7) Click Add, find the flowmaster data and add it.

OK
8) Exit Management Studio
9) Start Flowmaster. Server is, again, localhost\sqlexpress or your own info. Pick a license type. Default username is Admin, default password is blank.

DONT DETECT THE SERVER. SEE MY FILE.


10) Enjoy!

----------


## ftimis

> WHERE IS MY ERROR? WHO CAN HELP THE INSTALATION?
> 
> I install the Flowmaster 7 in win 7  acording the procedure:
> 
> Flowmaster installation
> 
> REQUIREMENTS: MS .NET Framework 2.0, SQL Server Management Studio 2005 Express or higher, SQL Server 2005 Express or higher 
> 
> (i install on the begining all these files in auto mode)
> ...



Hi Jose I followed your steps but still cannot use flowmaster 'Check out failed'. Do you know what is wrong?

----------


## S64S

please re-upload flowmaster if possibilty

----------


## josefreitas

I use win7-64 bits.
The problem is Flowmaster not detect the Server and in this case cannot connect to the database

----------


## mustafaraz

> I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-
> 
> 1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
> 2. SQL Service browser
> 
> and it is smooth sailing after that.
> 
> I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his email to upload, i have no experience in uploading.



Can you please send me the dat file.
mustafaraz@gmail.com

----------


## luster

Originally Posted by lawrencelaw  
I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-

1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
2. SQL Service browser

and it is smooth sailing after that.

I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his email to upload, i have no experience in uploading.
Can you please send me the dat file.
 Originally Posted by lawrencelaw  
I manage to solve issue, turn on (make automatic connection) in SQL surface area configuration the following:-

1. local and remote connection/ TCP&Pipes
2. SQL Service browser

and it is smooth sailing after that.

I could share the dat file....if someone could give me his email to upload, i have no experience in uploading.
Can you please send me the dat file.

dejan.luster@gmail.com

I am persistent and I will definitely move this issue one step forward.

----------


## totocutugno

Hi,

(sorry for my english)

I managed to install Flowmaster (V7.5), I put the license file into the right folder, and attach the database "Flowmaster" with SQLserver express studio 2005 to my account.

When I launch Flowmaster, I can pick which license type I want (ie : steady stat, gas turbine ....).
But When I select my database server, i can't find Flowmaster database in database name combobox.

I read the previous post, I try to connect SQLserver with JFREITAS account but message error occured and cant connect (maybe because I haven't got the same Flowmaster downloaded version).

If someone can help?

Thx

EDIT : AT LEAST IT WOOORKS!

The problem was in Flowmaster connection window, when choosing database server.
Indeed, when I choose those I created in SQLserver, it was shown as "XXXX\SQLEXPRESS" whereas in SQLserver studio it appears as "XXXX" (not "XXXX\SQL---PRESS")
In choosing this server , i couldn't find the database name "Flowmaster" attached.

What I did :

When choosing XXXX\SQLEXPRESS in Flowmaster window's conneciton , I just erase "\SQLEXPRESS" part in order to keep "XXXX" as database server. Then automatically, the "flowmaster" database name appeared in the combobox. Select it and press OK, It works!

Hope I was understandable.

----------


## josefreitas

your soluction to detect the database is SO NICE that i would like to test. thanks

What Win 7 you use? 32 bits or 64 bits?
How you solve the license for the the libraries (GTs,...)

----------


## lawrencelaw

hi guys,

Sorry i did not access thread/website for many months. The problems i faced with this software and solutions:-

1. When transfer from 1 PC to another PC, i needed to access Microsoft SQL Server 2005. Change by clicking the Server Name/Browse for More/select new PC name....new link established.

2. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]... see instructions for installation. When with new PC select the new PC name. I am using a 64bit vista ultimate.

Hope it helps.

LL

----------


## totocutugno

> your soluction to detect the database is SO NICE that i would like to test. thanks
> 
> What Win 7 you use? 32 bits or 64 bits?
> How you solve the license for the the libraries (GTs,...)



Im' using it with WIN XP 32bit.

If you use WIN 7, don't forget to run any programm as administrator.
For the license problem, I never had problem, it worked nice for the first try.
I'm not sur I 've downloaded the same version of Flowmaster as you.

In my folder, i have :

-setup program
-dll -----
-license file


1- you install the programm with the setup
2- you put the dll file in the folder installation. It will replace the original one.
3-you put the license file into the right folder
4-you install visual sutdio 2005 express studio
5-you open visual studio, and from your windows authentification, you create a attach a new database. You have to pick the Flowmaster database in the right folder
6-You check that your SQLexpress settings are correct (as swhown in previous page in this threat) 


7-You run Flowmaster.
8- a. Normally you can pick your license
     b.   *User Name* is "Admin"
      c.   In *Database Server* Click on Browse and choose your server, in my case, when i chose it the I erased "\SLQEXPRESS" syntax
       d.    in *Database Name*, Flowmster databse is now available, select it and click ok, it will run smoothly!

It made me one year to make it works ! Now i'll need an oher one to knows how to use it correctly!

Hope it will help you.See More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## kifah55

Anyone has Stoner Pipeline Simulator (SPS) software?
Please help and share it, I am urgently need it, client request the Hydraulic Transient to done in Stoner Pipeline Simulator (SPS).

Your kind help would be highly appreciated, and may almighty Allah blass you all.

Kind regards.

Kifah

----------


## pakcanada

Dear,
I installed flowmaster v 7 but U started software it gave message Chekcout Failed for Flowmaster v7, please help me to solve this issue.

----------


## teles11111111

mensaje para jose freitas luego please tu traduce al ingles

MY english is very vert bad sorry sorry I write in spanish

Cuando le das a database icono en el programa flowmaster 7 no te sale ninguna base de datos. Pero con la base de datos que te conectes con 
SQL Server Management Studio pones esas base escrita en vez de dar al icono para que te salga visual. si la escribes tal cual y magia potasia accedes a el. Seguro que no me entiendes, en fin lo he intentado. sorry por todo

buena fortuna

----------


## kifah55

Anybody can send me the .dat file please, kifah55@yahoo.com
I am still having checkout Failed Flowmaster.

----------


## teles11111111

I need information of the characteristics of your computers to which the license trumps you. At least of the last people who trumps and sees this answer of the original post. This is not a problem of the file lisence.dat, it is the same earlier and after the installation

But during the installation of the program I have seen a requisites mistake when microsoft installs sql server 2005 setup in minimal hardware requisites to itself.

The case that the flowmaster installs in a computer of the year 2000, a pentium 4 with 500 of ram and he was installing the program to himself flowmaster, or at least it was leaving you but with the error that I have said more above about sql server requisites. Then install in another computer corel duo with 2 ram jigs and the problem did not go out for me of sql 2005 of requisites and I could execute the program. At least here salt the licenses. in ancient computer without requisites sql server I suspect that not. That's why I need your information.

Thanks.

----------


## josefreitas

thanks. muchas gracias

----------


## hamidkeng

Hi everybody!
Rapidshare and megaupload links are expired! 
please a gentleman re-upload flowmaster.
bests

----------


## icqaa

can not download yet，PLS upload it again， thanks a lot.

----------


## mssqatan

please guys can anyone re-upload the flowmaster so i can download , the old links are expired

----------


## mssqatan

any help for uploading Flowmaster

----------


## mssqatan

help help

----------


## ashraf_jasni

dont work for me..can u please help? 


I did all of you steps but checkout failedSee More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## teles11111111

My english is bad.

I'm go up file flowmaster to mediafire. Patient

ashraf_jasni say you problem. I can help?

----------


## teles11111111

My english is bad.

I'm go up file flowmaster to mediafire. Patient

ashraf_jasni say you problem. I can help?

----------


## mssqatan

tales111111,

thank you and looking for the program and way of installation in steps

----------


## mssqatan

still waiting for your help

----------


## mssqatan

can any body help on flowmaster installation step

----------


## mssqatan

i would like to know is this software is working or not, i have not seen any body that realy has solved the issue, 
im still getting checkout failed to connect to flowmaster V7, 

i really need help or not to waste my time on this software.

----------


## teles11111111

new link flowmaster 7.5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mssqatan patien. Im make tutorial

----------


## teles11111111

new link flowmaster 7.5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mssqatan patient, Im making a tutorial

----------


## teles11111111

new link flowmaster 7.5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


mssqatan have patient. Im making tutorial

----------


## prakashmukho

Thanks Buddy...........

----------


## ertupie

Please somebody to reup flowmaster ? i need it urgently

thanks in adavance

----------


## afaidi

Dear Bajwa75
Would you please upload flowmaster 7.5 to rapid share again bcause 
I can not find it 


Thanks a lotSee More: Flowmaster 7.5.0.29018

----------


## afaidi

Any one who could upload flowmaster. I need it to test a commerical aircraft fuel system

----------


## afaidi

[QUOTE  =afaidi;225215]Any one who could upload flowmaster. I need it to test a commerical aircraft fuel system[/I need it as soon as possible]

----------

